# Pee in a pitcher and dump in a bucket.



## willcfish

Toilet facilities in a fishing boat. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWazKvySPGs


----------



## willcfish

*Pee in a pitcher safety tip.*

Just a good spring reminder to stay safe on the water. :thumbsup:


----------



## sealark

Give me a break. I wonder how much urine a whale puts in the water or all the Porpoise and fish.


----------



## willcfish

*Dump the pee over the side*

Ha! I didn't say not to dump the pee in the water. It's to keep you from trying to pee over the side and falling in. 
Now for the dump you should dispose of that properly depending on where you're at.


----------



## beeritself

This is a funny thread. I would be willing to bet that the majority of people on here have either fallen in their pee or know someone who has.


----------



## sealark

I was dumping once when a spadefish came up and kissed me:yes:, Ouch


----------



## Fleisch

Here is a little deal I made and call it the "Piss Cannon". I bought a Wiffle Ball Bat at the Dollar Store, cut off the ends. Make sure to remove any sharp edges! Keeps you from leaning over and falling in the water. Once you are done with it just rinse it off. 
Beware: Don't let your friends use it as some sort of Beer Bong! LoL


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Fleisch said:


> Here is a little deal I made and call it the "Piss Cannon". I bought a Wiffle Ball Bat at the Dollar Store, cut off the ends. Make sure to remove any sharp edges! Keeps you from leaning over and falling in the water. Once you are done with it just rinse it off.
> Beware: Don't let your friends use it as some sort of Beer Bong! LoL


I would pass on sloppy seconds lol


----------



## willcfish

*Piss Cannon, I think this is cool!!!*

Hey, that is a great idea. Gonna give that a try. :thumbup:


----------



## Splittine

Is this thread for real? I mean really?


----------



## Yobenny

Do those come in a magnum size? 
That looks a little clostrophobic









*(Jest kiddin dude that is actually a pretty slick idea)*


----------



## willcfish

Hi Splitline,
You better believe it!!
Just as many guys are found drown with their fly down because they fell and hit their head and got disoriented than die from heart attacks while boating which is not a small number. We don't any of us want that to happen and ruin a perfectly good day.


----------



## cuzmondo

willcfish said:


> Hi Splitline,
> You better believe it!!
> Just as many guys are found drown with their fly down because they fell and hit their head and got disoriented than die from heart attacks while boating which is not a small number. We don't any of us want that to happen and ruin a perfectly good day.


Not only that, but it just might keep ya from getting popped for indecent exposure, even thought everyone will know what you're up to, you business would be concealed.


----------



## pappastratos

The piss cannon is funny ! Hey, it has to work !


----------



## Yobenny

The only thing is he is aiming UP and I wanna see that in action..........


----------



## Fleisch

The Piss Cannon may look funny, but trust me it works awesome! If there was only a way to market it.............


----------



## Yobenny




----------



## grey ghost

Fleisch said:


> Here is a little deal I made and call it the "Piss Cannon". I bought a Wiffle Ball Bat at the Dollar Store, cut off the ends. Make sure to remove any sharp edges! Keeps you from leaning over and falling in the water. Once you are done with it just rinse it off.
> Beware: Don't let your friends use it as some sort of Beer Bong! LoL


 I b dang, seen it all now, cool! What about the wifey?? catchers mit? lol


----------



## Fleisch

Yobenny thanks for the Graphics! Thats Awesome! Im off to the graphics store tomorrow! I need to apply for the show Shark Tank to pitch the idea!
grey ghost-have a Lowes bucket for wifey!


----------



## grey ghost

Fleisch said:


> Yobenny thanks for the Graphics! Thats Awesome! Im off to the graphics store tomorrow! I need to apply for the show Shark Tank to pitch the idea!
> grey ghost-have a Lowes bucket for wifey!


 ten4 on that! lol


----------



## SHunter

This has got to be one of the most entertaining threads in a long time. Reminds me of why I put a marine head onboard. When I kayak/canoe most of the ladies that goes with us wear swimsuits and go overboard for cooling off. I guess that there is more than one reason to take a dip.


----------

